

George Lucas reportedly creating Star Wars sequel trilogy - mars
http://io9.com/5671722/george-lucas-reported-creating-new-star-wars-sequel-trilogy-thats-not-about-the-skywalkers?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+gizmodo%2Ffull+%28Gizmodo%29

======
Udo
Oh dear gods please no! I'd be like the Facebook movie all over again: I'll
feel obliged to watch it while intensely hating myself for this humungous
waste of time and money :-/

------
billswift
There was a rumor around the time _Return of the Jedi_ came out that Lucas
intended to create both a prequel trilogy, which he has since actually done,
and a sequel.

------
dqh
WARNING: Google Chrome is reporting that this site hosts malware

------
figment
please tell its april 1st.

